# Crying when touched



## Crucialus (Sep 11, 2008)

So, I'm keeping my rat - Ares, and a friend - Aeron, for at least this weekend. Ares is his energetic young self and has been running around since I put them in my room. Aeron on the other hand, has been very quiet and starts "crying" every time anyone touches him, even if I don't grab him and just touch his fur, he cries out. At least I think he's crying, he just chirps loudly.

Is this any kind of problem? Aeron is a silverfawn dumbo 4 months old rat. I'm thinking that this may be since they were alone for a few weeks during vacations (Aeron is not my rat, he was alone with his brother - Adonis on the care of their owner, not me).

Help?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

PM me if I haven't answered this tonight...i am at work now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats whine when interfered with. They are sure you are going to hurt them and will cry out/squeak plaintively even make a long drawnout shriek when you lift them up. If you are sure its not pain (see if you can ignore the sounds and give him a gentle exam looking for cuts, swellings, etc...)
then you can bet its behavioral.

With one of those rats I have a trick I use. I had a girl who was terrified of hands, and even other rats touching her including her cagemates. I had her run on the bed or couch, and when she was nearby I would scoop her up in my hands or forearms, lift her a few inches, kiss her back, put her down and say "what a good girl" in a soft reassuring voice. It was over so quick, she didn't really have time to start wailing. I did this over many days and eventually I realized she was running to me for strokes and kisses. She ended up being one of my sweetest rats and if I walked into the room, sat on the bed when she and the others were Out, she would run to me and throw herself in my lap, and completely and utterly zone out as I stroked her...I miss my Soma


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

My brothers rats do that, scream, mostly because when he picks them up he messes with them a lot, and they will only scream with him before he picks them up.

My brother was just like, he thinks thats going to get them out of play time with me!

They dont mind me getting them up and stuff because they know I just give them scritches.

I believe my brother though, they scream just to get out of things.


----------



## Crucialus (Sep 11, 2008)

It's getting stranger, I examined Airon so I'm pretty sure he's not wounded, he still squeaks when I try to pick him up, but if I stuff a finger inside the cage, he'll come and lick it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Crucialus said:


> It's getting stranger, I examined Airon so I'm pretty sure he's not wounded, he still squeaks when I try to pick him up, but if I stuff a finger inside the cage, he'll come and lick it.


He's just nervous and frightened and vocal of being picked up. Definitely try my method...takes time but it can work  He sounds so sweet


----------

